

Drop bear - morphics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_bear

======
thejosh
This article has obviously been edited to make the Drop bear seem fictitious.

This is of course a lie created by Drop bears to make the actual attack even
worse.

~~~
eponeponepon
Are you suggesting that they have human agents? This rabbit hole goes deeper
than I ever thought...

------
oftenwrong
Surprised there is no mention of Dropbear SSH

[https://matt.ucc.asn.au/dropbear/dropbear.html](https://matt.ucc.asn.au/dropbear/dropbear.html)

~~~
2bluesc
That's what I thought we were here for too

------
shearnie
I've seen one last night while we were on Coochiemudlo Island. They're
harmless if you wear bike helmets with plastic cable ties poking through the
top.

As for the hoop snakes, I'll risk getting attacked because I'd rather wear
thongs than stupid boots.

------
kyriakos
went to Australia for holidays.. I feel lucky I made it out alive.. everything
living there (including humans) can kill you in under a minute. they should
make horror movies about australia..

------
jrrr
see also [http://www.wowwiki.com/RAWRbomb](http://www.wowwiki.com/RAWRbomb)

